# BERGWERK Saison Opening 2005



## Rocklandbiker (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen

hier eine Anfahrtskizze zu unserem Treffen am 16/17. April 2004.
Zwecks Übersicht in diesen Thread bitte keine Beiträge schreiben !!.
Dieser Beitrag dient ausschließlich zur Informationsplattform!
Antworten und Beiträge bitte in den Thread "Bergwerktreffen....."schreiben. Danke !
Eine genaue Anfahrtsbeschreibung folgt.
Ab Ausfahrt von B270 nach Waldfischbach wird ausgeschildert.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Oktober 2004)

*Saison Opening am 16/17.04.2005*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uni922vega (25. Oktober 2004)

*Saison Opening Gelände 2005*
Gruß 
Rocklandbiker


----------



## Nomercy (26. November 2004)

@All

  Freue mich auf's Saison Opening 2005.
  Dieses Thema hat es einfach verdient, bis dahin immer wieder ganz weit oben zu stehen.  

  Gruß, Nomercy

 P.S.: Ach ja, Rocky bat darum, hier keine weiteren Beiträge schreiben ...


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Januar 2005)

an alle bergwerkfanatiker   

gestern hatte ich das vergnügen mit herrn rocklandbiker eine wünderschöne traumhafte runde durch das gelände zu drehen in dem das treffen im april stattfinden soll . 

danke nochmal rocky - es war ein traum , besonders die eiszäpfle    

also der platz auf dem bild ist in echt natürlich noch schöner aber unser organisationsmanager hat evtl. noch andere dinge im kopf - lasst euch überraschen   

eins kann ich euch aber versprechen , es wird so oder so ein treffen geben , egal was kommt .


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Januar 2005)

ich hole den thred wieder nach oben das er nicht in vergessenheit gerät . aber auch deswegen weil sich wohl im laufe der nächsten woche entscheidet ob das ganze mit oder ohne bw stattfindet . 
ihr müsst ja nur mal auf den kalender schauen - es ist ende januar . unser organisator "ROCK - das multitalent - LANDBIKER" (bitte verzeih mir rüdiger  ) hat bis dato nichts von toni gehört , die organisation müsste aber jetzt losgehen um für mitte april was auf die beine zu stellen .

also - seid vorbereitet - das wir das treffen selbst organisieren . ich meine damit uns alle die kommen wollen . ob es kleidungsvorschriften geben wird is noch nicht abzusehen - wahrscheinlich aber schon     wer keine bergwerkklamotten hat kann auch mit einem bergwerktattoo kommen , muss aber vorgezeigt werden !!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute Morgen nochmals bzgl. unseres BERGWERK-Events telefoniert.
Im Moment kann mir Anthony keine Aussagen geben ob BERGWERK sich an diesem Treffen in irgendeiner Form beteiligt oder nicht.
Anthony will bis Freitag dieser Woche hierzu Stellung nehmen !!!!!
Gruß


----------



## Fettkloß (12. Februar 2005)

also liebe kinder gebt fein acht - habe eine sms erhalten das bergwerk zu 99,9999% NICHTS mit dem season opening 2005 zu tun haben will !!!!!
keine ahnung warum , ich mutmaße mal das weder banken kohle rausrücken noch das merida oder sonst wer den haufen übernehmen will . 

ok ich bin mächtig sauer auf die , weil bestimmte leute einfach im regen stehen gelassen werden die eigentlich privat viel investieren und dann kein depp sich mal meldet .  auch scheizzegal . ich finde das verhalten von bergwerk stümperhaft und unprofessionell . so , genug der einleitung 


rocklandbiker und ich werden uns nächste woche treffen und mal drüber quatschen wie wir was machen . ein seasonopening findet statt wie bereits angekündigt -- und wenn rocklandbiker & fettkloß alleine im wald am see hocken und grillen - es wird stattfinden und ich werde ein bike von bergwerk neben mir stehen haben --- 100%


----------



## wondermike (12. Februar 2005)

Also, der wondermike ist auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Und sein Pfadfinder auch. Da sind wir doch schon drei.


----------



## onkel_willi (12. Februar 2005)

naja, onkel und willi kommen auch  also fast fünf...


----------



## Brägel (13. Februar 2005)

hey, wenn ich mein weib überzeugen kann ... aber die ist ja vegetarierin  habt ihr da was auf em Grill?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (13. Februar 2005)

ich habs auch schonmal fest eingeplant! vielleicht bring ich noch nen Kumpel mit (ohne Bergwerk)...

@brägel: sämtliches Grünzeug lässt sich auch Schwenken (ach ne, in der Palz wird ja gegrillt und net geschwenkt...  )

Gruß
chris


----------



## Fettkloß (13. Februar 2005)

jjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa klasse - ich freue mich das hier schon einige zusagen machen . 

@ chris - in der palz wird natürlich auch geschwenkt und zwar nicht zu knapp !!!!!!!!!!
@ brägel - bitte überzeug dein weib - wir werden die wiese mähen und daraus einen tollen grasburger flechten , aber viel wichtiger ist das wir alle nicht auf die schwarzen socken und die schwarzen bikes verzichten wollen !!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo @ all

so jetzt lassen wir das Forum mal wieder so richtig aufleben ! Auch ohne Zebisch-Sükrü und co. werden wir unseren Spaß haben, und ich bin mir sicher ein richtig gutes Wochenende zusammen verbringen !!!

Um die Teilnehmerzahl zu erfassen sollte der nächste Schritt hierzu Eure Anmeldung mit den in der angehängten Liste nötigen Infos sein. Leider kann ich keine .xls Datei hier anfügen. Sollte aber auch so funktionieren.
Bitte so schnell wie möglich das ich in der Planung voran komme.
Zum Thema Verpflegung, Grillen, Bier halt die "allgemeinen Kosten" werde ich mich nochmals melden. Könnt mir einfach ne Pauschale vorstellen. Wir wollen ja nicht Einzelheiten aufzählen sondern Biken und Fun haben.
Die Hütte vor Ort, ca. 20 Mann Kapazität (nichts für Warm.....) kostet pro Übernachtung, bitte Schlafsack/Decke/Kissen mitbringen 3,00 EUR.
In der Jugendherberge die etwa 8 KM entfernt ist, werde ich den Preis noch abklären. Kostet aber auch nicht die Welt.
So dann werde ich noch für die ganz Harten unter uns einige Pensionen in der näheren Umgebung (10KM) bekannt geben.

Bitte in die Liste die nötigen Infos eintragen und per mail zurück an:
kupper.r[email protected]


----------



## Nomercy (13. Februar 2005)

Habs auch eingeplant.






 Wenn ich früh genug starte, könnte ich am Sa. gegen 11-12 Uhr da sein.
  Wäre das noch o.k.? 
  (Anreise am Vorabend, dann Ankunft gegen 23-24Uhr.)

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Februar 2005)

@ all

Sorry !!! Anreise Freitag ist auch OK. Bin ab Freitag ca. 15:00 Uhr vor Ort.!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## daif (13. Februar 2005)

also ich bin zu 95% auch dabei!!
ich melde mich auch an. Einziges Problem, ich weiss noch nicht ob ich anner Uni/FH weiterstudiere, da ich noch keine Rückmeldungen habe....hoffe das gerät dann nicht mit dem WE in Konflikt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer...
ich würde durchdrehen, denn ich freu mich ungemein euch wiederzusehen und die anderen kennenzulernen    

muss nur noch gucken wie ich die Hinfahrt organisiere   
hab ja kein Auto...

freu mich jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Februar 2005)

Ich oute mich mal wieder als Warmduscher, Fully-Fahrer und Schattenparker. jedenfalls will ich ein Zimmer inner Pension. 

@daif
Wenn das hilft könnte ich Dich z.B. in Mannheim am Bahnhof abholen. Da müsste man ja noch einigermaßen bequem mit dem Zug hinkommen. Frankfurt ginge natürlich auch, wäre aber ein Umweg für Dich.

@Rocky
Es gibt ja arme technisch herausgeforderte Menschen, die zu Hause auf Ihrem PC kein Excel haben.   
Aber ich fülle es morgen im Büro aus.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Februar 2005)

@ all und für "wondermike" die Pensionen und Hotels in der näheren Umgebung (max. 8 Km)

*Pension Raquet* Bei Anfragen auf mich beziehen !!!
Am Orlebrunnen
66978 Clausen
Tel: 06333-9206-0
Fax: 06333-920621
www.pensionraquet.de
[email protected]

*Gasthau und Pension Arnold*
66978 Leimen, Hauptstr. 25
Tel: 06397-993048
Fax: 06397-993030

*Hotel Restaurant "Zum Schwan"*
67714 Waldfischbach-Burgalben, Haupstr. 119
Tel: 06333-9242-0
www.zum-schwan-wfb.de

*Hotel und Cafe Richard Bold*
66976 Rodalben, Haupstr. 108
Tel: 06331-17123

*Hotel am Park*
66976 Rodalben, Bahnhofstr. 2
Tel: 06331-17702

*Zum grünen Kranz*
66976 Rodalben, Haupstr. 210
Tel: 06331-2317-0

*Hotel Hans Lippert*
66976 Rodalben-Neuhof. Neuhofstr. 30
Tel: 06331-2313-0

Gruß


----------



## Nomercy (13. Februar 2005)

@Rocklandbiker
Da es ja nun zwei Übernachtungen werden, habe ich mich entschlossen von der Hüttenübernachtung abzusehen und zum Warmduscher upzugraden.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## onkel_willi (14. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin zu 95% auch dabei!!
> ich melde mich auch an. Einziges Problem, ich weiss noch nicht ob ich anner Uni/FH weiterstudiere, da ich noch keine Rückmeldungen habe....hoffe das gerät dann nicht mit dem WE in Konflikt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer...
> ich würde durchdrehen, denn ich freu mich ungemein euch wiederzusehen und die anderen kennenzulernen
> 
> ...



hi daif,

wenn bei mir alles klappt und bei dir auch (studium in konstanz) dann kannst bei mir mitfahren... ab b'see, ansonsten halt irgendwo auf der strecke...

ciao

michael


----------



## daif (14. Februar 2005)

@onkel

danke  
mal sehen...Rückmeldung kommt erst sehr spät von den FHs (Zwischeneinstieg)

ich geb auf jeden fall nochmal per  pm bescheid!!

der mike hat mir ja auch schon was angeboten,
das nenn ich wahre Kameradschaft unter Bergleuten   
(was man von den Chefs/Schichtführern/ wie auch immer leider nicht so behaupten kann   BW lässt uns ja wohl auf ganzer Linie hängen   )
hoffentlich besteht wenigstens BW weiter


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Februar 2005)

das nenn ich wahre Kameradschaft unter Bergleuten   
(was man von den Chefs/Schichtführern/ wie auch immer leider nicht so behaupten kann   BW lässt uns ja wohl auf ganzer Linie hängen   )
hoffentlich besteht wenigstens BW weiter[/QUOTE]

Hi daif, allein der Name nützt nichts wie man sieht. Es muß gelebt werden !!!! Das ist des Pudels Kern !

Gruß
Rocklandbiker


----------



## Nomercy (14. Februar 2005)

@All: Habe eine schnelle und sehr freundliche Rückmeldung der Pension Raquet erhalten. Dort ginge für zwei Übernachtungen (Fr.+Sa.) alles klar.
Da ich noch keinen von Euch persönlich kenne, freue ich mich besonders auf unser Treffen, die gemeinsame Tour, aufs Gegrillte mit nem Bier oder einem leckeren trockenen Roten.
@Rocklandbiker: wie koordinieren wir denn die enterale Ernährung, sollen wir was mitbringen, oder fahren wir Samstag noch Einkaufen?


----------



## Fettkloß (14. Februar 2005)

@ nomercy - kombiniere ( wie nick knatterton wenn du den noch kennst ) also wenn du welche von "uns" kennen würdest , würdest du dich evtl. nicht so freuen !!!????  kann ja sein , besonders wenn man mich kennt   Hähähä


Ich kenne welche und freu mich trotzdem   hahahhahahahahahahahaha der ist gut oder ???? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     


und was spricht eigentlich dagegen aus dem treffen gleich ein saufgelage zu machen ? ich meine nur , weil du halt gleich den roten ansprichst !!!! also ich wäre der letzte der was dagegen hätte - würde evtl sogar ne kleine auswahl von der nahe mitbringen - neeeeee bitte jetzt nicht denken der säuft deutschen rotwein , wasn das für einer? - wir haben hier junge winzer die echt was gutes auf die beine stellen !!!!! nicht diese scheizz deutsche gewürzbrause die man so allgemein kennt !!!


----------



## Fettkloß (14. Februar 2005)

ach ich denke es wird richtig geil !!!! hoffentlich kommt eisenfaust - das wäre mein lieblingsgast !!!!


----------



## Nomercy (14. Februar 2005)

Äähm... ich dachte, das wird ein Saufgelage?
P.S.: bist wirklich ein fetziger Typ, Fettkloß - aber sag mal, wer ist eisenfaust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (14. Februar 2005)

Also ich werd auch ziemlich sicher kommen, mal sehen wie ich das mit dem anreisen regele, ist ja nicht so weit entfernt von mir, in Rodalben war ich schon biken   
Ich werd aber über nacht auf jeden Fall in der Hütte/Zelt pennen. Wenn dann richtig! für mein Mercury könnt ich allerdings einen Pensionsplatz gebrauchen   

Saufgelage is gut, allerdings nur für die die net in ner Pension pennen, net das die dort alles versauen   
ich für meinen Teil ziehe aber Weizenbier vor!   

Ich weiß nur eins: das ganze wird mit sicherheit genial!   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (14. Februar 2005)

ich bin kein fetziger typ - nicht halb so fetzig wie du !   und eisenfaust müsstest du doch kennen - sag mir einen hier der den nick nicht kennt !!!

möchtest du nicht das er kommt ? ich würde mich besonders auf ihn freuen - du nicht ?? und wenner will würde ich ihn unter umständen sogar in MZ abholen - freiwillig !!!!! platz hab ich im auto für ihn , sein bike und sein ego .


----------



## Nomercy (14. Februar 2005)

Sorry Fettkloß, hatte vergessen die Ironie einzuschalten. Klar kenn ich euch drei, dich und den eisenfaust.  
Wie geschrieben, ich freu mich Euch zu treffen und wie Du, finde ich: es wird sicher saugut.


----------



## wondermike (14. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> i platz hab ich im auto für ihn , sein bike und sein ego .



Whoa - Du fährst einen Laster?


----------



## daif (14. Februar 2005)

muuuahahahaa,

mike, du bist mir mal wieder zuvor gekommen   
mann mann, biken + bedüselt am Lagerfeuer (hoff ich doch) sitzen....das wirdn spass


----------



## Fettkloß (15. Februar 2005)

@ wondermike - ja klar einen kleintransporter 3,5to mit 160ps - das sollte für eisenfaust reichen - oder ???    na ja wenns nicht reicht könnte ich nochn anhänger dranmachen , den muß eisenfaust dann aber bezahlen


----------



## raffic (15. Februar 2005)

Also es sieht so aus als ob ich auch kommen könnte. Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt. Und wenn was kommen sollte muß es schon extrem wichtig sein. Meiner Meinung nach kann gar nichts so wichtig sein. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf euch, die Biketour und das Bergmännische Saufgelage mit Lagerfeuerromantik.
Bis dahin Glück auf
raffic


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Februar 2005)

Hi @ all   

         er

hier kurz die erste bestätigte Hochrechnung zu unserem Event
fettkloß, wondermike, Nomercy, daif, nikos sind angemeldet !!

Was ist mit dem Rest der Truppe ?


----------



## onkel_willi (16. Februar 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all
> 
> er
> 
> ...



onkel willi kommt auch!!!!!!!

weiss nur noch nicht ob gesellige oder luxus-variante!!!

grüsse

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (18. Februar 2005)

Genau das ist auch meine Überlegung: Gesellig oder Luxus. 
Die sich für Luxus entschieden haben welche Pension/Hotel nehmt Ihr denn? Müssen ja nicht alle total verstreut sein oder?


----------



## Fettkloß (18. Februar 2005)

na ihr weicheier - wie gehts euch so ?   habe gestern mit rocky besprochen das wir - ähhm was ham wir eigentlich , das bier war auf jeden fall gut   

ok nähere infos gibts noch - auf jeden fall isses so das in der hütte geheitzt werden kann , mit feuer - rocki und ich werden in der hütte pennen , er hat mich gestern nachn paar bier überredet


----------



## wondermike (18. Februar 2005)

Sagen wir's mal so: meine Idee von Gemütlichkeit ist nicht, mit 10 schnarchenden Kerlen irgendwo in einer Hütte zu pennen. Nix für ungut Jungs.   

Nichtsdestotrotz freue ich mich natürlich auf das gemütliche Beisammensein vorher mit Absingen traditioneller deutscher Bergmannslieder und Einnahme diverser Kaltgetränke.   

Danach würde ich mir dann eine Taxifahrt zur Pension vorstellen. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass man da in der gegend um die Zeit auch ein Taxi kriegt. Da  Nomercy schon in der Pension Raquet gebucht hat, werde ich mich da wohl anschließen.


----------



## Fettkloß (18. Februar 2005)

@ wondermike - leider widerspricht sich deine erklärung : "10 schnarchende kerle" & "gemütliches beisammensein " --- ok , angenommen es wird richtig gemütlich , dann wirst du die schnarchenden kerle nicht hören


----------



## carloz (18. Februar 2005)

Moinsn,

also falls des alles terminlich hinhaut würd ich auch Freitach kommen, jedoch mein Zelt aufbauen wollen...
Frage 1: Sind da irschndwo duschn in der Nähe ?

Frage 2: Kollege würde mitkomen wollen hat jedoch kein BW ?! Ich bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich mein BW mitnehmen soll, oder , ob ich nich einfach nur saufe und auf´s Feuer aufpass 

@chris: Wie würdest du nächtigen wollen ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Februar 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsn,
> 
> 
> Frage 1: Sind da irschndwo duschn in der Nähe ?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (18. Februar 2005)

@wondermike: ich glaub ein Fussmarsch zur Pension wäre gesünder   (fürs Taxi und für euch   )

@carloz: ich bringe vielleicht auch einen nicht bergwerkenden Kumpel mit, Bikes bringen wir aber auf jeden Fall mit. Was willste denn sonst den ganzen Tag machen?
Pennen will ich auf jeden Fall in der Hütte oder im Freien (wobei ich das Zelt nur in betracht ziehen würde wenns irgendwie feucht von oben wäre...)

demnächst kommt meine Anmeldung, muss nur noch mit dem kumpel in verbindung treten...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (18. Februar 2005)

Ja, würde in der Pension nächtigen wollen. Das mit dem Taxi ist gut, da Sammeltransport. Falls was schief geht, pennen wir halt alle bei Carloz im Zelt!  Und Carloz, bring' jaaaaaa Dein Mercury mit, sonst musst Du nicht nur aufs Feuer aufpassen, sondern auch noch am nächsten Morgen die "Hausordnung" herstellen, incl. Taxi & Pension Raquet.


----------



## bimota (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich wäre gerne gekommen um euch alle einmal persönlich kennen zu lernen. Ich stecke nur mitten in einer Marathonvorbereitung und laufe eine Woche später meine 42,195 km. 

 Schade, aber vielleicht habe ich ja ein anderes Mal die Gelegenheit  

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß auch ohne offizielle BW-Beteiligung     :kotz:


----------



## onkel_willi (18. Februar 2005)

hi,

also wenn das duschen irgendwo möglich wäre - dank dem sportheim - dann penne ich in der hütte. ist doch gemütlicher, alle schnarchen und jeder hat vielleicht doch mehrere kaltgetränke intus...

euer onkel willi


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. März 2005)

Hi @ all

Anthony hat sich bei mir telefonisch zu unserem Treffen angemeldet.
Eventuell wird auch Stefan Lichtner uns besuchen.

melde mich wieder.....bis dahin ......!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. März 2005)

bis heute angemeldet haben sich:

*fettkloß-wondermike-nomercy-daif-nikos-raffic*


----------



## daif (3. März 2005)

fänds echt super wenn der Toni kommen würde!!
natürlich auch der Stefan Lichtner


----------



## Mineur (3. März 2005)

@ Event-Manager und andere BW-Fahrer
Gibt es schon ein ungefähres Programm?
Kann/Könnte man (ich) als dreistelliger-Jahreskilometerstand-Biker bei der Tour mithalten?
Bis wann kann man sich noch anmelden?

mineur


----------



## Brägel (3. März 2005)

So Leute, ich habe gerade mal die beste Ehefrau von allen interviewt. Es sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, vorausgesetzt ihr seid unbegrenzt lustig, bikegeil und trinkfest. Also enttäuscht mich nicht, ich hab`s ihr versprochen 

the one and only Brägel


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. März 2005)

Hallo mineur,

ich habe Dich eh auf meiner Liste zu unserem Treffen. Also Du bist eingeplant !!
Zum Plan: Da es ja kein offizelles BERGWERK-Event wird, findet das ganze in abgespeckter Form statt. 
Ich und Anthony hatten reichlich Ideen hierzu (BERGWERK-Händler/ FOX-Service Support/Besuch von Alpencross-Guru Achim Zahn usw).
Leider erlaubt die momentane Situation nicht viel, zumal Anthony nicht mehr für BERGWERK arbeitet und wir von daher keinerrlei Unterstützung erwarten können.
Zur Zeit sind wir etwa 8 Teilnehmer. Wir werden uns einfach ein schönes Wochenende mit 1-2 Touren und 3-4 Steaks und 8-10 Eiszäpfle machen.
Also der Fokus wird nicht auf Leistung bei der Tour liegen.

Also her mit der Anmeldung.

Zum Thema Essen/Trinken / Was muss ich mitbringen gebe ich noch Info´s

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (5. März 2005)

ich kann den steakduft und das blumige buket des eiszäpfles schon riechen !


----------



## urmel 01 (5. März 2005)

Hallo...kann man sich als Bergwerk-Neuling   auch noch zum Treffen anmelden ??
Muss dann nur noch mein Bike aufbauen...  
Komme aus dem Raum Heilbronn.

Gruss


----------



## daif (5. März 2005)

ich bin quasi auch noch bergwerk + bike neuling (seit nem halben jahr  )

also anmelden, bike aufbauen, vorbeikommen

einzige bedingung ist, dass du es mit den ganzen spinnern aushältst (ich bin übrigens keiner  )

gruß


----------



## Fettkloß (5. März 2005)

@ urmel - für gesichtskontrolle ist eigentlich eisenfaust zuständig , aber keiner weis ob der kommt     wahrscheinlich würde dann aber keiner von uns teilnehmen dürfen        


wenn du alle brocken hast dann is das bike doch morgen fertig !


----------



## Eisenfaust (5. März 2005)

Spekulationen, alles nur Spekulationen ...


----------



## urmel 01 (5. März 2005)

Ok Ok..Dann melde ich mich mal verbindlich für das BW-Treffen an.Und schaue mir mal die ganzen hässlichen spinner an  ..glaube das wird ganz lustig   Muss jetzt nur noch Teile fürs Bike besorgen,und aufbauen....sind ja nur noch 5 Wochen..und ich bin nicht der schnellste.
Warte dann mal auf nähere anweisungen zwecks Proviant.


----------



## Nikos (5. März 2005)

@rocklandbiker

Nachdem ja , so wie's ausschaut, der Support von Seiten BW bezüglich Opening 2005 ausfällt, spendiere ich für die Gemeinde ,damit das Treffen nicht gar so trocken ausfällt,
ein Fässchen edelsten deutschen Gerstensaftes.    

Wir müssten nur das Problem der Anlieferung lösen, da ich Samstags per bike anreisen werde und beim Transport von Fahrer und Flüssigkeit doch gewisse Festigkeitsprobleme am Chassis der deutschen Rahmenmanufaktur befürchte.    


Bis dann


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. März 2005)

Hi Hallo und guten Morgen,

mensch Nikos das hört sich ja verdammt gut an !  
Das mit der Zulieferung ist kein Problem.   

Wenn man Wünsche äußern darf ????!!!!!  









Vertrieb:

Krebs
Rotenbühl 8
66955 Pirmasens 	Tel. 06331-41919
Fax 06331-43077

Edeka Zentrale Wasgau
Blocksberg 183
66955 Pirmasens 	Tel. 06331-558-0 

@ fettkloß

*unn Prost !!!!!!*


----------



## Fettkloß (6. März 2005)

OK OK OK - so leid es mir tut , ich werde an der biketour am 16/17 april nicht teilnehmen können !!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
einer muss ja auf das fass und die steaks aufpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. März 2005)

urmel 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Ok..Dann melde ich mich mal verbindlich für das BW-Treffen an.Und schaue mir mal die ganzen hässlichen spinner an  ..glaube das wird ganz lustig   Muss jetzt nur noch Teile fürs Bike besorgen,und aufbauen....sind ja nur noch 5 Wochen..und ich bin nicht der schnellste.
> Warte dann mal auf nähere anweisungen zwecks Proviant.



Bitte Deine Daten in die unten verlinkte Liste eintragen und mir schicken. !!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=88742

Was ist mit Euch: Brägel, lonkel_willi, mineur, fibbs, cyclfan, endurance, Detlef und Nataly ?????   

Gruß
*Rocklandbiker*


----------



## urmel 01 (6. März 2005)

Hi Rocklandbiker, mit was für einem Programm soll ich die Datei öffnen.Geht bei mir aufm PC gerade nicht ??    Datei kann nicht geöffnet werden ...sagt der nur  
   Gruss


----------



## raffic (6. März 2005)

Hi Urmel,
das ist eine Excel Datei.
Gruß
raffic


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> einer muss ja auf das fass und die steaks aufpassen



Das nennt man dann wohl den Bock zum Gärtner machen...


----------



## Endurance (6. März 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mal alle bisherigen Infos (Hotels, Anfahrt etc) auf der Bergwerk-Unions Seite zusammengetragen. Werde diese auch weiterhin aktuell halten.

IE Nutzer:
http://www.bergwerk-union.de/start.htm?Bike/Bergwerk/Events/saison_opening_festival_2005.htm

ansonsten halt durchklicken.

07.03: Jetzt auch eine Liste aller momentanen Teilnehmer verfügbar.


----------



## Nikos (13. März 2005)

Hi Leute

Bin bei meiner Sonntagstour heute an unserm Treffpunkt für unser Saisonopening 2005 vorbeigekommen.

Liegt immer noch reichlich Schnee!!!  

Jetzt aber die gute nachricht: der Badeweiher ist zu 90% eisfrei  
Also Leute:  P A C K T   D I E   B A D E H O S E   E I N !

Bis April



P. S. Keine Panik, es Taut!!!  .......Alles wird gut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (14. März 2005)

Da hab ich doch spontan eine Spalte im Anmeldeformular hinzugefügt (ganz rechts) siehe BWUnionsseiten (http://www.bergwerk-union.de/start.htm). Das mit der Badehose will ich Euch aber nicht antun (ich schäm mich so).

@Fettkloß: Was los? - hab Dich heute noch nicht im BWUnionsforum entdecken können


----------



## Fettkloß (14. März 2005)

@ endurance - ich hab null ahnung vom computerzeugs (weist du ja ) aber ich habe son highTech funk gedöns internet zugangszeug ( soll schneller als dsl sein ?) und da ich ein verwöhnter fatzke bin und ich auf der forumsseite surfen will , dauert mir das einfach zu lang . ich hab da keine geduld für !!!!


----------



## Endurance (14. März 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ endurance - ich hab null ahnung vom computerzeugs (weist du ja ) aber ich habe son highTech funk gedöns internet zugangszeug ( soll schneller als dsl sein ?) und da ich ein verwöhnter fatzke bin und ich auf der forumsseite surfen will , dauert mir das einfach zu lang . ich hab da keine geduld für !!!!


Aha - aber von mir feste Onlinezeiten einklagen   
OK - sollten wir hier dann nicht weiter vertiefen da OT


----------



## Fettkloß (14. März 2005)

> OK - sollten wir hier dann nicht weiter vertiefen da OT




warum ???? is garnicht ot - es hat was mit der "forums season opening" zu tun - oder etwa nicht ? also vt !!! (voll topic )


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. März 2005)

Hey Mineur whats up

Du bist fest in meiner Planung !!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. März 2005)

Damit das Ding wieder oben steht..


*25 Tage noch und der Rest von Heute !!!!*


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. März 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Mineur whats up
> 
> Du bist fest in meiner Planung !!!



Wir freun uns auch wenn Du nur Samstags kommen kannst !
Und wegen den paar Km Biken mach Dir auch keine Sorgen !


----------



## Fettkloß (22. März 2005)

> Und wegen den paar Km Biken mach Dir auch keine Sorgen !




.

stimmt , hab ich auch gehört - gerüchte besagen das es eher einer gerstensaftprobe gleichkommt und nicht einem bikertreffen ! hey rocklandbiker da kommt mir ne idee   ruf doch mal bei rothaus an , wenn die nicht kurz vor der pleite stehen kommen DIE vielleicht und machen eine vorführung !!!!!


----------



## Mineur (23. März 2005)

@ B(I)ERgwerk Saison Opening Organisation
Wenn das so ist, dann werde ich samstags (von früh bis spät) auch kommen, obwohl ich gestehen muss, dass ich eigentlich kein Gerstensaft-Fan bin.

Wie auch immer, ich freue mich trotzdem ...

mineur


----------



## pen (23. März 2005)

dürfen auch votec fahrer bei euch teilhaben?!

wenn ja bin ich dabei und ihr werdet dann ja sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (24. März 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> dürfen auch votec fahrer bei euch teilhaben?!
> 
> wenn ja bin ich dabei und ihr werdet dann ja sehen


Also ich sehe da kein Problem. Es sind alle willkommen - da schließe ich sogar Canyon Fahrer mit ein; oder lehne ich mich da zu weit aus dem Fenster


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. März 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> dürfen auch votec fahrer bei euch teilhaben?!
> 
> wenn ja bin ich dabei und ihr werdet dann ja sehen




aber nur mit nem NC-1 in Kohle !!! Damits wieder passt ! OK?


----------



## wondermike (24. März 2005)

@Mineur
Es wir sich sicher auch die eine oder andere Flasche Traubensaft auftreiben lassen.


----------



## Endurance (24. März 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur mit nem NC-1 in Kohle !!! Damits wieder passt ! OK?


Gute Idee - dann kann ich auch mit meinem Rotwild kommen - Kohlehinterbau


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. März 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee - dann kann ich auch mit meinem Rotwild kommen - Kohlehinterbau



Wenns denn das RCC 1.0 oder RCC 0.3 ist  hast Du glaube ich ne gute Wahl getroffen. Würde das Teil gerne mal zur Probe fahren.
Ist bei mir in der engeren Auswahl zu Projekt 2006
1. SANTA CRUZ Blur
2. Rotwild RCC. 1.0 oder 0.3
3. Independent fabrication, Steel Deluxe more: http://www.ifbikes.com/

Also auf gehts


----------



## wondermike (24. März 2005)

Wenn Ihr hier so weiter macht, bring ich mein Cannondale mit.     

Oh, jetzt wird's bestimmt kontrovers.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. März 2005)

Hi Männer und die die es noch werden wollen

Habe soeben die Buchungsbestätigung zu unserer Eventhütte bekommen.

Ich lese:
Die Benutzung des Geländes und seiner Einrichtungen erfolgt auf eigenen Gefahr.
Bitte halten Sie Aufsichtspersonal insbesondere am Weiher und am Lagerturm in der notwendigen Anzahl bereit.

Hey fetty wir beide sollten das übernehmen oder ?


----------



## Fettkloß (24. März 2005)

ok rock - ich mache mit dir zusammen den ordner - wenn ich dann 40 tannenzäpfle drin hab musst du aber auf mich aufpassen    

ätt minhöhr - was trinkst du denn ??? warst du nicht aus belgien ?? also wenn die belgier kein bier trinken was dann ?? die ham so geilen stoff da kick ich jedes eiszäpfle in die tonne !!!!!! und geschmack hamse auch - bei denen ist das bier nämlich in sektflaschen   zumindest manche sorten , und schmecken tut das --- ein traum !!! 

ok wenn alle nicht mit dem bergwerk kommen komm ich mit nem quad - 143ps , damit dürfte ich wohl kaum probleme bekommen


----------



## daif (24. März 2005)

canyon ist zuweit aus dem fenster gelehnt!!   
bloß n spass..

aber irgendwas mit BW am Hut haben is schon vorteilhaft oder?
deswegen treffen wir uns doch? 

..und selbst wenn man bw bikes nur schön findet, egal   (und keins hat / nicht vorhat eins zu kaufen)
hauptsache man hat es einmal kund getan, hahaha  !!

Ich freu mich viele lustige Leute zu treffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (24. März 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Männer und die die es noch werden wollen
> 
> Habe soeben die Buchungsbestätigung zu unserer Eventhütte bekommen.



hi Rocklandbiker,

ich komme auch - mit einem bergwerk 

samstag bis sonntag mit hüttenübernachtung.... ok? muss ich noch eine extrabuchung schicken? fahre jetzt erstmal nach italien...

ciao

michael bzw. onkel willi

ps: gleicher text per pm an dich!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. März 2005)

Superstark !

Die Teilnehmer Stand Donnerstag, 24.03.05 / 22:19

Rocklandbiker-fettkloß-wondermike-Nomercy-daif-nikos-raffic-
chris84-urmel 01-endurance-mineur-onkel_willi;


----------



## Fettkloß (25. März 2005)

so wie ich das sehe ist das "DAS DRECKIGE DUTZEND" !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Endurance (25. März 2005)

Aktuelle Liste nun auch wieder auf den Unionsseiten. 

@Onkel_Willi: Realname + Telefonnummer (Handy) wären nit schlecht. Per PM an Rocky.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. März 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158738


@ NIKOS

wär das nicht auch was für Dich ?


----------



## Nikos (26. März 2005)

@RLB

natürlich!!!

Termin ist schon lange vorgemerkt!  


Nikos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclefan (28. März 2005)

@all
  Ich wuerde ja gerne kommen, versuche aber schon seid Monaten den
  Familienfeiertermin zu verschieben. Man laesst mich aber nicht.  
  Glaubt mir keiner, aber der April ist mein kleiner Tod.
  Frau = 14.05.
  Mutter = 15.05.
  Vater= 16.05.
  Da die zwei Eltern auch noch "runden" feiern, kann ich mich nicht verdruecken. Waehre laut Routenplaner von Ormont/Eifel noch nicht einmal so weit. Auch mein Vorschlag meine Frau vorbei zu bringen, danach bei euch vorbeizusehen, ne Runde fahren und "puenktlich" zur Feier wieder da zu sein konnte nicht ueberzeugen.  
Jetzt gebe ich auf und wuensche allen viel Spass. Ich hoffe Wondermike kann die Bilder. wie die vom Oktober wieder ins Netz stellen.  
Kann mich dann beim ansehen wenigstens noch mehr aergern.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

lasst uns bzgl. unseres Treffens am 16/17.04 über unser eigenes BERGWERK-Union Forum kommunizieren. Ist ja eh kein BERGWERK Saison-Opening sondern vielmehr ein Treffen der BERGWERK-Union !!! 
So habe ich nicht den doppelten Aufwand.... OK?

Also ab jetzt unter:http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3


----------



## bischoff (12. April 2005)

Ei Guuuunn Dach!

Wird man auch zugelassen, wenn man aus der näheren Umgebung Clausens kommt? Quasi als Homi, oder Local?! Falls das zählt und man kein Fahrwerk eurer Wahl haben muss, sondern einfach nur Pällser Spridd im Bluud: BEEESCHEIIIID !

Gruß, Bischoff


----------



## Endurance (12. April 2005)

bischoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ei Guuuunn Dach!
> 
> Wird man auch zugelassen, wenn man aus der näheren Umgebung Clausens kommt? Quasi als Homi, oder Local?! Falls das zählt und man kein Fahrwerk eurer Wahl haben muss, sondern einfach nur Pällser Spridd im Bluud: BEEESCHEIIIID !
> 
> Gruß, Bischoff


Klar kannste kommen, wenn Du Dich an den Verzehrkosten beteiligst und Dich unter http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/index.php registrierst. Sach ich mal so - hoffe das geht konform mit der Meinung der anderen BWUnionskumpels


----------



## chris84 (12. April 2005)

wenn du ein paar geile Trails in dem Ecken dort kennst biste zugelassen! Ansonsten musste uns ne runde Ausgeben    

Gruß
Chris


----------



## daif (13. April 2005)

Hallo bischoff,

du musst halt bedenken, dass es da auch alte Säcke und faule (langsame) junge Säcke wie mich gibt, die mehr wert auf das Apres biken legen


----------



## Nomercy (17. April 2005)

Einen schönen Gruß vom Bergwerk Saison-Opening 2005. Es war wirklich ein phantastischer Tag incl. Rodalben Felsenwanderweg. Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Mineur (17. April 2005)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Danke an Rocky für die tolle Initiative. Danke an die Erosion, die tektonischen Kräfte, ... für die tolle Gegend.

Schade, dass ich am Samstag schon weg musste.

Haut rein Jungs!

mineur


----------



## onkel_willi (17. April 2005)

Mineur schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> Danke an Rocky für die tolle Initiative. Danke an die Erosion, die tektonischen Kräfte, ... für die tolle Gegend.
> 
> Schade, dass ich am Samstag schon weg musste.
> ...




hi mineur, hi nomercy,

habt ihr bilder vom treffen? würd mich brennend interessieren!

grüsse vom krankenlager (naja, bettlägrig bin ich jetzt nicht 

onkel willi


----------



## Mineur (17. April 2005)

@ "kranker" onkel

Bilder habe ich leider keine (das Mehrgewicht einer Kamera wollte ich mir ersparen ).
Soweit ich weiß, setzt Endurance auf der BW-Union-Homepage einige Bilder online.

Werde gesund und mach's gut!
mineur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (17. April 2005)

ja onkel willi , du hast echt was verpasst - es war traumhaft !!!!

bilder gibts glaub ich in rauhen mengen von endurance , nomercy & wondermike - du musst halt noch etwas geduld haben !


----------



## joob45 (17. April 2005)

bitte bilder. auch wenn ich kein bw habe.

dafür war ich in gedanken bei euch


----------



## Endurance (17. April 2005)

Erste Bilder:
http://www.bergwerk-union.de/start.htm?Bike/Bergwerk/Events/saison_opening_festival_2005.htm 

oder http://www.bergwerk-union.de und auf event gehen.

an alle Bilderschießer: schickt mir die Bilder zu - ich häng sie dann in die BWUnions seiten (bitte nur vernünftige Bilder - dann brauch ich nicht aussortieren)


----------



## Nomercy (17. April 2005)

Melde mich zurück und mach mich an die Aufbereitung.
Vielen Dank an ALLE für das megatolle Event, insbesondere an Rocky & Friends. Gruss, Nomercy


----------

